# Egg sharing waiting to be matched



## lil23 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I am egg sharing for the 1st time and currently waiting to be matched with a recipient. I have only been with the clinic (CRM) a short while and they are fantastic but I am so impatient.  
Would love to hear from anybody at the same stage or been through it already and knows what I am going through xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Lil, I've been there! I took 3 months from first consultation with the clinic until I was matched. I think my case was unusual, my clinic seems different to many others in that respect. 

It is the worst time. Everything else is waiting for appointments, waiting for results, and you have fixed dates or time frames so you can count down. Waiting to be matched is this endless chasm of time that has no end point to focus on. I moaned and whined my entire way through! 

Have you found any threads for your clinic, there might be other people who can give you an indicationof times .


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi lil 
i`m at CRM and waiting to be matched, for me is taking ages..... i had first consultation on 8 january ...test come back fine on 1 February and i`m still waiting for match.......but as far i understood everyone is different but for me it taking ages..... when you had your first consultation?.....how long are you with them?.....most depend, they said , what recipient requires although i`m a bit disappointed......


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I had my 1st consultation at CRM in Nov and was accepted and matched in Dec. x


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all.

I had my blood tests done on tuesday 5.3.13 and the clinic has already called to arrange for the consultant to call me on 18.3.13 although they originally said i had to wait a month. How long did everyone else have to wait for results? Also i have been told that if I go ahead with IVF i will need the short protocol, does anyone know what that means?

Is anyone else going through th e London Womens Clinic- Harley street? For those of you with a match, how long did you have to wait? Sorry for all the questions but feeling nervous about it all.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi tatty, I was told 6 weeks for bloods to come back because it as over Christmas, but they were back within 4 weeks despite the holiday.

Short protocol is quicker, you start straight away with the stimulating drugs to grow your follicles.  Long protocol is where you take another drug for a few weeks first, which thins off the lining of your womb.  I don't really know how they decide who is doing what protocol.

It's natural to be nervous, but there's lots of friendly people on here with experience and support.  Also have a look in the IVF section, there's a sticky about the IVF procedure which might help you out with the details.


----------



## xclaireabellex (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi its my first time egg sharing after a failed icsi last year, I am with the london womens clinic in darlington and had my first appointment in November and still waiting to be matched. Does it normally take this long? I feel so impatient just want to get started


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am with lister. Been told no Asian on waiting list. So, a waiting game for me. I hope not more than a year. Coz we just have probably save up to self fund our ivf.   haven't had any chromosome screening yet coz of no match yet. Hoping there's someone out there will want my eggs. Fingers cross!


----------

